# [FAQ] Whats the story with the "White Belt" in my profile?



## Bob Hubbard

There has been a small amount of confusion in regards to why our members profiles show their rank as a "white" belt, when for many it has been several years since they last wore one. 

Our user profiles "rank" system is based on the number of posts you make/respond to.  The more you participate, the higher your rank.  We encourage you to list your martial arts experience in your profile, and if you like, also in your signature (accessed through the *User CP* button at the top of the screen.  

For clarity, here are the Martialtalk.com ranks and their required post counts:
White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0)
Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20)
Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60)
Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100)
Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200)
Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 300)
Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500)
Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700)
Grand Master (Minimum Posts: 1000)

We hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Question for Y'all:

Should we add in 1/2 belt or "dan" levels for the black belts?

Example would be:
White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0) 
Adv White Belt = 10 posts
Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20) 
Adv Yellow belt = 40 posts
....
Black Belt [3rd dan](Minimum Posts: 500) 
Black Belt [2nd dan](Minimum Posts: 600) 
Black Belt [1st dan](Minimum Posts: 700) 
Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 800) [was 700]
Grand Master (Minimum Posts: 1000) 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks guys.  The responce to the forum has been great.  It wouldn't be great though without everyones input.  I mean, without you folks posting, it would just be me talking to myself...and I do enough of that as it is.    I apreciate the RMA comparision.  When I was tossing this idea around I did think "they got RMA, what use is another forum?" but then I went and read thru RMA and realized that while its cool, theres still room for improvement.  so, here we are.  

I think for now, I'll leave the titles where they are.  maybe reorg later if it needs it, but for now, i think they are working.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yup.  so far no weenies...and if they do pop up, its fairly easy to ban em. Also, its simple to move off topic threads into the proper forums, and you won't find a thousand ads for porn sites either.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, so we've had a couple of weenies, and spanked a few. 

We're over the 1,000 post point, and heading for 100 members. 

We have a few new forums, and have already awarded our first "Brown belts" 

We're doing good.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

But Gou, If I do that, it'll take ya at least until Xmas to hit GM status.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"Master of Posting-Posting"...I like that one. :rofl: 

I set em up this way to give the board a little "flavor"...with the "Grandmaster" title being 1000 posts as a sort of "in" joke (1,000 = 1 grand) :shrug: 

I haven't gotten any feedback from anyone insulted by it, but have gotten a few "what's that mean?  I'm not a white belt." which indicates I need to make the definition clearer.

Regardless of which system or lack there of we got with, we will always have the "me toos" and those who post just to up the count.  I can manually modify post counts on users, so if someone seems to be going for a new level, by posting empty msgs, we can either kill the junk posts (usual method) or decrease their count by a hundred or so.  

There are a few threads that turn in to more of a bunch of friends BSing, but I think most of them are pretty on topic.  I've only seen 1 user here post alot to bump up the count, and we killed those msgs.  

The other thing is, those "ranks" are modifiable by the members, so if you wanted to be a "Master of Posty-Posty"  (I do so like that one!) you could.   (Look in the user control panel, under options I think)


Ok...todo list - clear up rules, belt explainations and forum usage. 



:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"add Martial Talk to the ranks..."  Might just do that.  

DWright - I know what you mean...I'm a student of Tim Hartmans, and he said as much during 1 of our classes shortly after we got going.  The whole "I just got my Yellow Belt" caused a few chuckles....and a few new members.   I like the board...its fun. 

I need to do some writing on a bunch o things.  (puts on todo list) 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, I added "Martial Talk" as part of the belt ranks.  Let me know if it looks good, is too awkward, or what. 

I'm planning on revamping the main tool bar for the site shortly, and am gonna add the belt definitions to the menu, and to the sign up page too.  I like the idea.

Danke.


:asian: 

Hmm...Certificates.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got an idea to tweak it a bit...once I get a few minutes to play.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Took me long enough.  

I'm gonna revamp the BBelt titles later on.  I was thinking of something along the lines of :

BlackBelt = 700 posts
2nd Degree BB = 800
3rd Degree BB =  900
Master BB = 1000   (rather than 4th degree)
5th = 1200
6th  = 1400
7th  = 1750
8th = 2500
9th = 3500
Grandmaster = 5000

Revered Founder = 10,000

Also have a few other ideas, once I get done looking through the vBhacks forums.  

So, ya like the jazzed up title look on the BB ranks?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Current Rankings:



> Martial Talk White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0)
> 
> Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20)
> 
> Martial Talk Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60)
> 
> Martial Talk Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100)
> 
> Martial Talk Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200)
> 
> Martial Talk Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 300)
> 
> Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500)
> 
> Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700)
> 
> Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 900)
> 
> Martial Talk Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000)
> 
> Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 5000)



Once you hit Black Belt, you get a jazzed up title display.  
Lemme know what ya think.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Its for fun.    Not to mention the great "suitable for framing" cert ya get when you hit black belt here.  

I may add a field to the member profile so you can enter in your primary art rank if you like.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nah.  Didn't sound mean at all.  No worries. 

Have had several folks whose teachers are also on here go back n razz em (in that friendly way) about their being a white belt.  Its a fun thing.

I'll be adding that field shortly.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We can add a bunch of optional info fields to the profile.  But, I think we got the "forum" important ones already listing on the posts, so I have no plans to expand that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think I know what youre refering to, but toss me a link and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## GouRonin

I for one would like to see more spacing after the black belt level.
2nd black at 800
3rd at 1200
4th at 2000
5th at 3000
6th at 4000
7th at 5000
8th at 7000
9th at 9000
Grandmaster at 12,000 posts.
Otherwise I like how it is.


----------



## GouRonin

There's always one smart @ss in the crowd isn't there?


But overall I think the increase would make things looks good in the long term.


----------



## GouRonin

2nd black at 800 
3rd at 1200 
4th at 2000 
5th at 3000 
6th at 4000 
7th at 5000 
8th at 7000 
9th at 9000 
Grandmaster at 12,000 posts. 

This way no one's level gets changed and there is more of a long term plan for the board.


----------



## GouRonin

That's funny, I have heard people say the opposite that they like the belt level things because it's different, it's fun, or just that it's something no one else is doing.

Personally, and I say this is my opinion, if someone is insulted by being called a white belt then maybe there are other "issues" to deal with.

Also i am trying to cut down on my posting to give other people stuff to read other than my 2 cents.


----------



## GouRonin

Excellent solution! Kudos!
:boing1:


----------



## GouRonin

I guess that means you and I have to stop talking so much?
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

Man, these new rank levels sound sooo, sooo, familiar...

Heh heh heh...


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *
> 5th at 3000
> *



Or one could do it Modern Arnis style--at 5th degree everyone becomes their own grandmaster. If one's posts are sufficiently pleasing a "Master of Posting-Posting" title, above and beyond rank, could be added.

If posting from an IP address located in Korea, the software should automatically increase the rank by two levels.

On a serious note, though, it seems to me that people find these belt rankings confusing, and I could imagine someone being insulted at being labeled a "white belt". As there are already black belts on the board it's clear that colored belt rankings will be quite transient for frequent posters. And in any event, "He's got a black belt in Martial Talk" sounds like an insult directed at an armchair martial artist.

I wonder if another system, or no system, might be superior. I see that this system tends to increase the post count but now that there's a nucleus of people on the board is that really desireable? When it becomes difficult to wade through all the jokes and "me toos" I'm sure you'll find interest dropping.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Personally, and I say this is my opinion, if someone is insulted by being called a white belt then maybe there are other "issues" to deal with.
> *



I would not disagree, and I have not seen any evidence of anyone being offended by this. However it does seem to cause some confusion.

Perhaps there's space to indicate "MartialTalk White Belt" etc. rather than just "White Belt"? That might help clarify the matter. I hadn't realized there was as much flexibility as there is in the management of the ranks and posts, both by the user and by the moderators. This is certainly a nice software package.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I think a field for a persons legitimate rank in their profiles or whatever is an AWESOME idea. *



I feel the opposite: Even if it doesn't raise issues of what is and is not "legitimate" rank, I prefer seeing people judged by the quality of their posts here. With true ranks posted, will karate white belts feel compelled to refer to karate black belts as Sensei and feel reluctant to disagree with them? The information can be put into the Profile but I'd rather not see it in peoples' faces as it were when a reply is being composed.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We can add a bunch of optional info fields to the profile.  But, I think we got the "forum" important ones already listing on the posts, so I have no plans to expand that. *



Ah, I misunderstood. Never mind (scroll down).


----------



## Cthulhu

Well, that's really up to you, ultimately  

Doesn't really bother me much either way.  I'm not going to just spew posts out to get a higher level bb belt  

BTW, I'm digging this forum, Kaith!  It's like a well-organized version of RMA-moderated.  Kudos!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

Well, there's a BIG difference between RMA and RMA-moderated.  I was comparing these forums to the latter, which is usually pretty good at filtering out the garbage that seems to collect on RMA.  The quality of posts on the moderated newsgroup is much better than the regular RMA group.  I find only about 5% of that stuff readable.  The problem with the moderated RMA is that the moderation part of it tends to cut down on the amount and frequency of posts, which is to be expected, I guess.

I like these forums because posts and replies are fairly frequent, and the registration process tends to keep the weenies out (ain't seen any so far!).  I also enjoy the variety of topics discussed, as well as the maturity and clarity of the posters.

Again, kudos!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

I think adding the 'Martial Talk' was a good idea.  However, since I've got so many dang posts, the title under my nick is a bit unwieldly 

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

I would, Gou, but so many people are giving me such good topics to reply to.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

Oh hey!  The Big Cheese of the Board made MartialTalk Master Black Belt!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

Awww...I'm not a 'Master' anymore?  Actually, I like this new system better.  I was feeling uncomfortable with the term 'Master' under my nick.

Cthulhu


----------



## DWright

I agree.  The rank system is up to you.

I like the forum to get in touch with others in the MA community.

I don't have many contacts out here, so I like the forum to bounce ideas around.

Thanks for putting a great site together.


----------



## DWright

I like the MOPPS.  Nice twist.   As for forum ranking it is all in fun.

It's been a long time since I have worn a yellow belt, but I remember my first yellow belt test.  I was proud of the rank.

I even told my class that I was a yellow belt here.   Most of them stopped in for to read the posts.  Now we have more white belts.


----------



## DWright

Martial Talk added to the rank looks fine.  It did catch my attention that it had been changed.  Not as symetrical, but people should understand that the rank goes with the forum.


----------



## Dronak

Most web boards have some method of ranking people by the amount of posts they've made.  Some have fewer (or more) ranks than others.  It could be as few as two levels -- start as a "junior member" and after X posts you become a "full member".  Basically it's a quick way for others to know how much you tend to post.  For a martial arts board, using a belt ranking system makes perfect sense.  No, it's not going to win you any awards in the real world  but it's fine for the purpose it's meant to serve -- dividing people into categories based on numbers of posts..


----------



## Bob

Kaith, since your looking for some feedback, heres mine:
 I did not pay much attention to that white belt rank when I sign in for the first time, but I got to admit I wondered how it got changed to yellow belt. Do I get a certificate with my promotion??   I think it is great concept, now i understand what it is all about. Is there anywhere you could put an explaination on the sign up page? I also think adding Martial talk would be okay too. 
I also like what you have built here, there is a variety of things to read and discuss unlike other forums.  

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bob

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok, I added "Martial Talk" as part of the belt ranks.  Let me know if it looks good, is too awkward, or what.
> 
> 
> :asian:
> 
> Hmm...Certificates.....   *



I think the Martial Talk is fine. As a matter fact, I introduced Victoria (new member who just signed up 2 days ago) to martialtalk and as soon as she started to read a post I wrote she called me and asked me why my rank showed "White belt", she was confused because she knows I haven't worn one in many years. I explained to here what the concept was and she thought the idea of rank with posts was a very good idea.

Take care
Bob


----------



## Nate_Hoopes

Dosent matter to me here, my "real" colors are what matter to me.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes

I sicerenly hope i didnt sound mean with my post, I actually think the little belt things are pretty cool, shows you whos a regular and whos not. I'm a computer tech myself so anything computer related is of interest to me. I actually do think the rank things are fun, would be more fun if i had my 20 posts and was a yellow belt now, white belt seems...i dunno just weird somehow. Also a side note. I think a field for a persons legitimate rank in their profiles or whatever is an AWESOME idea.


----------



## fist of fury

I like the beltranking idea for the forum.


----------



## Yari

I new around here, and enjoying it so far.
I'm living i Denmark, so I usally post about 8 hours before everybody else here...

But what I wanted to say was that I agree with the idea on putting different dan degrees, starting off with shodan at 500, and nidan at 800. And a note: I like the belt out on the left. Wondered about it for 5 min. before it hit me it was the post count. I think you should keep it up.

Ad maybe a new idea: Make an arena, where a textbased battle field could be made, so for those who want to "beat" each other up, they can do that. If you want it to be advanced you can then use the styls name that the logged in person uses. i.e. If I'm logged in my High range attacks would mybe be Punch, high kick, and middel range could be maikeri(geri), uppercut and low range could be stomp kick, and so on. Each person then gets 4 -5 rounds and each round consists of 1 attack and 1 defence, and they start at 10 points(health) each. If the attack and defence are in the same range it has no effect. If the attack connects, points are taken away from the other party. After the 4 -5 rounds, the person with most points is awarded a win. This idea isn't mine, but "taken" from another board I usally read, so if your interessed I can point you in the right direction.

/Yari


----------

